# Histogramm



## Nady_18 (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein riesiges Problem! Ich soll ein Applet programmieren, dass den Einfluss von unterschiedlichen Intervallbreiten auf die Gestalt von Histogrammen demonstriert. Die Demontstrationsdaten werden über die HTML-Seite per PARAM-tag übergeben. Diese Werte sollen dann in Klassen klassiert werden und die Häufigkeit ermittelt werden. Die Breite des Balkens soll die Klasse darstellen und die Höhe die Häufigkeit. 
Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Demonstrationsdaten (107) nicht in meinen Quellcode übergeben bekomme. Es wäre super toll, wenn mir jemand helfen würde!

Viele lieben Dank im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße
Nadine


----------

